# Main Line Rail Chaos Will Last All Year



## MrFSS (Mar 22, 2008)

The scale of disruption to rail passengers traveling between Scotland and England is set to reach unprecedented levels, with engineering work now planned on the west coast main line on almost every weekend for the rest of the year.

*FULL STORY HERE*

After the upgrade is completed, Glasgow-London trains will increase to almost hourly in each direction, with journeys for the fastest services cut to four hours ten minutes – one hour faster than five years ago.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 14, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> The scale of disruption to rail passengers traveling between Scotland and England is set to reach unprecedented levels, with engineering work now planned on the west coast main line on almost every weekend for the rest of the year.
> *FULL STORY HERE*
> 
> After the upgrade is completed, Glasgow-London trains will increase to almost hourly in each direction, with journeys for the fastest services cut to four hours ten minutes – one hour faster than five years ago.


What will be real news is when they announce "west coast main line operating full weekend service" :lol:


----------

